# Purple heart call



## jaustin (Jul 23, 2013)

Brother asked me to make a friend of his a Duck call with Clemson logo on it.

It has been awhile since i turned a duck call, just got some purple heart from gvwp.

It is not perfect had to relearn how to make one again.
Also need to work on the decal some.

the inserts are from THO


http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130723_121403_zps97ff94a4.jpg


----------



## jaustin (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 24, 2013)

Very nice. Rick


----------

